# Can anyone tell me about this plow??



## deere314fan (Sep 27, 2007)

bought a 314 john deere, it came with this plow, however, it has a John Deere emblem on it, but no serial number, or product number, the blade is a 48", which leads me to believe, its not a genuine John Deere product. Any help with identifying it would help, thanks Mike


<a href="http://www.filecabin.com/photos/view.php?mode=gallery&g=5792&photo=1" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.filecabin.com/photos/files/t/a22/9332270907S5030823.JPG" border="0"></a> <a href="http://www.filecabin.com/photos/view.php?mode=gallery&g=5792&photo=2" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.filecabin.com/photos/files/t/a22/952270907S5030824.JPG" border="0"></a> <a href="http://www.filecabin.com/photos/view.php?mode=gallery&g=5792&photo=3" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.filecabin.com/photos/files/t/a22/567270907S5030825.JPG" border="0"></a> <a href="http://www.filecabin.com/photos/view.php?mode=gallery&g=5792&photo=4" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.filecabin.com/photos/files/t/a22/6576270907S5030826.JPG" border="0"></a> <a href="http://www.filecabin.com/photos/view.php?mode=gallery&g=5792&photo=5" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.filecabin.com/photos/files/t/a22/2942270907S5030827.JPG" border="0"></a>


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

not sure about that plow but I thought there was a 48" blade available for your Deere though most people elected to buy the bigger one. Did the previous owner have it mounted on the 314?

Andy


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

if it fits it may be a deere and if not it may be a beere lol. so many names and mfg's


----------



## Rattosh51 (Sep 10, 2008)

Doesn't look like a JD plow, they didn't have those long middle
attachment pieces.


----------

